# [SOLVED] Help With Weird Problem!!



## zerkky (Dec 19, 2008)

My semester just ended for college and I got hooked up with a fresh Dell Vostro 1510 laptop with Vista. It has 4 gb with a nvidia 8500 graphics card as well as the Core2 Duo Intel Processor @ 2 ghz. It runs very smooth...well it DID.

My computer will randomly start lagging very bad (not internet lag) lasting for about 1 minute. On average, it's been doing this every 5-10 minutes and it's very annoying. If I try to maximize something, or hoover over an icon, it takes about 10 seconds before it gets highlighted. It's not my internet lagging because I'm on T1 and it has nothing to do with it. It just lags VERY badly (if anyone is aware of the incredible lag with a slow comp running vmware, that is what it's like). 

I DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT have any viruses, spy-ware, ad-aware, etc. I defragged, used CCleaner, and even a registry cleaner but still no luck. If anyone has a solution to this it would be MUCH appreciated. Also, I do keep my laptop open (it runs into sleep or screen saving mode w/e) almost 24/7 if it makes a difference (but the battery charger is always plugged in). 

Anyways, if anyone has any solutions it would help me SO much!! Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## jdonner (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

Go to task manager, click on the tab "performace" and click in the bottom right on "Resource monitor..." to find out what the cuplrit is.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

Also look at WERCON - 

START | wercon.exe - view Problem History. You should find app crashes.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## zerkky (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

When I lagged I left my Task Manager up. It's usually System Idle Process is around 90ish, while everything else is 0. When I lag, I see svchost.exe at like 40, and taskmgr.exe goes up to 40-60 also. Along with this, I see "System" go up to around 10-11 when it's usually around 0 or 1. Any help with this would be SO helpful..Thanks!!

P.S. - I tried the app crash thing but there wasn't anything that related to this..nothing really at all, just like me closing my video game that I play or something like that.


----------



## perrydise2u (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

when i close a window internet exployer stops working, i have reg cure and haverun it but it keeps happening.....
what to do
:4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

@perrydise2u - please start your own thread for your system problems.

@*zerkky* - Hi. . .

Please run these 2 - I'll see what I can find 

Vista System Health Report - save in HTM or HTML format -
START | type *perfmon /report* - 60 seconds viewer appears - save as HTML file

msinfo32 - save as NFO file
START type *msinfo32* - hit enter - viewer appears. Save as NFO (sys info) file - you'll see NFO file ext when you go to save it

Please zip up and attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## zerkky (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

Here are the two files. I hope this can be fixed. Thank you!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

Hi -

PERFMON - 2 largest consumers of your CPU & RAM -

```
[COLOR=Red]svchost.exe    100mb RAM              13.2% CPU[/COLOR]
 [COLOR=Blue]Display Name[/COLOR]				 [COLOR=blue]Service[/COLOR] 
Plug and Play			PlugPlay 
DCOM Server Process Launcher 	DcomLaunch 
 
[COLOR=red] svchost.exe    81mb RAM             7.7% CPU [/COLOR]
 [COLOR=blue]Display Name [/COLOR]	              		[COLOR=blue]Service [/COLOR]
Network Connections 			Netman 
Distributed Link Tracking Client 	TrkWks 
Tablet PC Input Service 		TabletInputService 
Superfetch 				SysMain 
ReadyBoost 				EMDMgmt 
Windows Audio Endpoint 			Builder AudioEndpointBuilder 
Windows Driver Foundation -	
User-mode Driver Framework	 	wudfsvc 
Offline Files				CscService 
Portable Device Enumerator Service	WPDBusEnum 
WLAN AutoConfig				Wlansvc 
Program Compatibility Assistant Service   PcaSvc
```
Info on system services -
http://www.blackviper.com/WinVista/servicecfg.htm

The other items are McAfee and Lavasoft (Lavasoft has failed a few times recently). Remove them both.
Use McAfee removal tool -
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=107083&lc=1033

Close all Windows, then RIGHT-click on the McAfee RT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

Rset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | Click OK

For anti-virus - use AVG 8 or whatever a/v you'ld like.  I advise no 3rd party firewall.

I also found an app named MapleStory that constantly fails. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## zerkky (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

Okay well this helped stop the freezing for about 1 hour. MapleStory is just a little 2D game I play which doesn't require barely ANY high computer specs to play it.

My comp is still doing the lagging thing for about 30 seconds. One thing it does do is that when I play music, the music turns to like a crinkling sound and it gets all messed up. This is REALLY bothering me I may just reformat.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

I personally feel that you are experiencing a failing hard drive, ram or video card. You should run a diagnostic program on them.


----------



## zerkky (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

How would I do that? I mean I really don't think so cuz this laptop is brand new I just got it about 4 months ago.

I THINK, I may be wrong, it only happens when I play music but I'm not sure..how would I do a diagnosis tool though??


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

Hi - 

Start w/ chkdsk -

START | type *cmd.exe* | right-click on cmd.exe above under Programs | select Run as Admin | type *chkdsk /r* - you'll see a message - ignore it & reboot.

I'd like to see more of your 4 month old system - follow the instructions HERE. Attach the zip file. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## zerkky (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

I would just like to say before I say any more: THANK YOU jcgriff2. I may not be a computer wizz YET, but I know that you are the BEST support person I have EVER had. EVERY time I call a computer company to fix my problems, I don't care what company it is, they always follow the easy "by-the-book" guidelines that doesn't help at all. I just want to thank you so much for being the best support I've EVER had. You really look and help people with their problems in DETAIL. My problem is not solved just yet, but you really try to help out a lot and that's what I like. I thank you jcgriff2.

As for the zip, it's attached. Enjoy.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

Hi -

Thank you. 

The zip file you attached is the one that you ran - I need the output of it!

Look in your documents folder for a folder named TSF_Vista_Support. Zip that up and attach.

Happy Holidays!

jcgriff2

,


----------



## zerkky (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

Oops, haha. My mistake- I must have attached the one you told me to download instead of the one I was supposed to send you. Attached is the new one. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

Hi - 

No problem. I p/u the files.

Did you know your system crashed on December 14, 2008, 03:15 hours - BSOD..? I'll process the mini kernel dump file that the batch script picked up. 

Are you on campus on this Christmas Day? 

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## zerkky (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

No, I did not know that..Will this help solve my problem? 

And no, I'm at my house, not on campus.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*



zerkky said:


> No, I did not know that..Will this help solve my problem?
> 
> And no, I'm at my house, not on campus.


Hi -

No, the dump did not really show a whole lot. The bugcheck - 0xa - and when the NT Kernel is blamed it means that hardware is at fault or a 3rd party non-MS driver caused the crash and hid under the memory address range of NT. If a driver, there is a good way to find it, but.. please read on and consider my recommendation at end.

0xa (0x1fe, 0xff, 0x1, 0x81e92508), probable cause - NT Kernel

0xa = IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL = a kernel mode app accessed paged memory at a time when it should not have.

0xa does tell me that there is at least one driver in your system that is bad (probably outdated) and s/b hunted down before it can BSOD your system again. It also could be a RAM or other hardware issue.

Now onto the files you attached -

Your app log has thousands of app crashes - mostly Maple Story:

```
The application (Maple story, from vendor Wizet) has the following problem: 
Maple story is incompatible with this version of Windows. For more information, contact Wizet.
__________________________
Fault bucket 1009188445, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH

Problem signature:
P1: [color=red]MapleStory.exe[/color]
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: 49193309
P4: MapleStory.exe
P5: 1.0.0.1
P6: 49193309
P7: c0000005
P8: 00002b52
_____________________________
Fault bucket 9646507, type 5
Event Name: PCA2

Problem signature:
P1: [color=red]MapleStory.exe[/color]
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: MapleStory
P4: Wizet MapleStory
P5: Wizet
P6: 200
P7: -1
_____________________________
Fault bucket 173421934, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Problem signature:
P1: [color=red]PinCracker.exe[/color]
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: Pin Cracker BETA
P4: Pin Cracker
P5: aznkidtroll
P6: 200
P7: -1

_____________________________
Fault bucket 1014116949, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH

Problem signature:
P1: [color=red]MapleStory.exe[/color]
P2: 1.0.0.1
P3: 49193309
P4: MapleStory.exe
P5: 1.0.0.1
P6: 49193309
P7: c0000096
P8: 0047c9e2
_____________________________

Fault bucket 226746732, type 5
Event Name: PCA2

Problem signature:
P1: [color=red]lBot.exe[/color]
P2: 0.0.0.0
P3: lBot.exe
P4: unknown
P5: unknown
P6: 200
P7: -1
_____________________________
Fault bucket 0xA_nt!KiExceptionExit+100, type 0
Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen[/color]
_____________________________

Source: Microsoft-Windows-Search
  Level: Error
The entry <C:\USERS\PUBLIC\DOCUMENTS\TUNEBITE\.FINALIZING\20081008_022447_341.MP3> in the hash map cannot be updated.

Context:  Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details: A device attached to the system is not functioning.   (0x8007001f)

_____________________________
Event Name: APPCRASH
P1: [color=red]BearShare.exe[/color]
P2: 6.2.0.51345
P3: 487099ca
P4: StackHash_fd00
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: c0000005
_____________________________

Product: PixiePack Codec Pack -- Installation failed.
```

Your system log is filles w/ these:

```
This computer was not able to set up a secure session with a 
domain controller in domain MOUNT due to the following: 
There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request.

This may lead to authentication problems. Make sure that this computer is 
connected to the network. If the problem persists, please contact your domain administrator.
```
.

There is much more, but I have seen enough to recommend and highly suggest that you re-install Vista and start fresh. I see no other viable alternative to try and regain control of this system. The time that you would spend to un-install programs, run utilities, scans, etc... would far surpass the ~1 hour it will take to re-install Vista. That is >90% system time... no baby-sitting. You would then just need to re-install any programs you want and copy in any personal docs, pix, music, etc... that you back up before the re-install.


The dbug log is below.

Any ? - Just let me know.

Congrats on another semester of college under your belt. 

Regards. . .

JC

.
*bugcheck 0xa dump log*

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\zerkky_Vista_12-22-08\Mini121408-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista SP1 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x81e3a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81f51c70
Debug session time: Sun Dec 14 03:13:24.473 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:09:10.753
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {1fe, ff, 1, 81e92508}

Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!Kei386EoiHelper+100 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000001fe, memory referenced
Arg2: 000000ff, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 81e92508, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81f71868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81f51420
 000001fe 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!Kei386EoiHelper+100
81e92508 897308          mov     dword ptr [ebx+8],esi

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  81f2fccc -- (.trap 0xffffffff81f2fccc)
ErrCode = 00000002
eax=00000000 ebx=000001f6 ecx=81f2fd40 edx=ffffffff esi=00000000 edi=87290a00
eip=81e92508 esp=81f2fd40 ebp=81f2fd40 iopl=0         nv up di pl nz ac pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010016
nt!Kei386EoiHelper+0x100:
81e92508 897308          mov     dword ptr [ebx+8],esi ds:0023:000001fe=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 81e92508 to 81e94d24

STACK_TEXT:  
81f2fccc 81e92508 badb0d00 ffffffff 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac
81f2fd40 00000000 badb0d00 00000000 00000008 nt!Kei386EoiHelper+0x100
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
81f2fdb0 00000000 ffffffff 00000001 81e68a18 0x0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!Kei386EoiHelper+100
81e92508 897308          mov     dword ptr [ebx+8],esi

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!Kei386EoiHelper+100

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrpamp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  48d1b7fa

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!Kei386EoiHelper+100

BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!Kei386EoiHelper+100

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=81f32920 ebx=000000ff ecx=81f3a1f8 edx=000001a7 esi=81f3293c edi=81f2f940
eip=81e94d24 esp=81f2fcb4 ebp=81f2fccc iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000202
nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac:
81e94d24 833d648cf68100  cmp     dword ptr [nt!KiFreezeFlag (81f68c64)],0 ds:0023:81f68c64=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
81f2fccc 81e92508 badb0d00 ffffffff 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2ac (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ 81f2fccc)
81f2fd40 00000000 badb0d00 00000000 00000008 nt!Kei386EoiHelper+0x100 (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ 81f2fd40)
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
81f2fdb0 00000000 ffffffff 00000001 81e68a18 0x0
start    end        module name
80400000 8040f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
8040f000 80417000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
80417000 80477000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:29:43 2008 (4791A6E7)
80477000 80488000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
80488000 80490000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
80490000 804d1000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:01 2008 (47918A61)
804d1000 805b1000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
805b1000 805f7000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
80600000 8060a000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
8060d000 80689000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80689000 80696000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
80696000 80796000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Mar 05 19:32:57 2008 (47CF3BB9)
80796000 8079f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)
8079f000 807c5000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918F78)
807c5000 807cd000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
807cd000 807f4000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
807f4000 807f6900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
81e07000 81e3a000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
81e3a000 821f3000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Wed Sep 17 22:07:54 2008 (48D1B7FA)
8280c000 8281b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
8281b000 82865000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
82865000 8286c000   intelide intelide.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
8286c000 8287a000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8287a000 8288a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
8288a000 82892000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
82892000 828b0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
828b0000 828ba000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
828ba000 828c2580   o2media  o2media.sys  Mon Nov 14 00:28:33 2005 (43782081)
828c3000 828f5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
828f5000 82905000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
82905000 8290dde0   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Jun 20 18:26:00 2007 (4679A978)
8290e000 8297f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
8297f000 829ac000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
829ac000 829d1000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
829d1000 829fb000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
82a01000 82b0c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
82b0c000 82b37000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:48:15 2008 (47918F1F)
82b37000 82b71000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)
82b71000 82b9f000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
82b9f000 82be0000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
82be0000 82bf7000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8a20c000 8a2f3000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812C4F1)
8a2f3000 8a30e000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
8a30e000 8a319060   mfetdik  mfetdik.sys  Wed Nov 22 17:54:10 2006 (4564D512)
8a31a000 8a325000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8a34b000 8a356000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8a356000 8a365000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8a365000 8a36e000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8a36e000 8a3ac000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)
8a3ac000 8a3be000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
8a3be000 8a3f5000   agv3bd21 agv3bd21.SYS Sun Jul 20 20:16:38 2008 (4883D566)
8a40e000 8a51d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
8a51d000 8a556000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
8a556000 8a55e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
8a55e000 8a56d000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8a56d000 8a594000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
8a594000 8a5b8000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:27:09 2008 (47918A2D)
8a5b8000 8a5c9000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
8a5c9000 8a5ea000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
8a5ea000 8a5f3000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8de0b000 8df0d000   bcmwl6   bcmwl6.sys   Fri Oct 12 18:29:48 2007 (470FF55C)
8df0d000 8df2f000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Tue Jun 10 06:54:34 2008 (484E5D6A)
8df2f000 8df3e200   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:33 2008 (4791905D)
8df3f000 8df4c080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
8df4d000 8df67000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:32:56 2008 (47918B88)
8df67000 8df6a780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8df6b000 8df7e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
8df7e000 8df89000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8df89000 8dfb8180   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Apr 03 22:00:57 2008 (47F58BD9)
8dfb9000 8dfba700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8dfbb000 8dfc6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8dfc6000 8dfde000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
8dfde000 8dfe0500   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Jan 29 12:00:57 2008 (479F5BC9)
8dfe1000 8dfef000   VMNetSrv VMNetSrv.sys Mon Jun 14 21:18:09 2004 (40CE4E51)
8dfef000 8dff4300   tbhsd    tbhsd.sys    Tue Feb 19 06:42:01 2008 (47BAC089)
8dff5000 8e000000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8e409000 8eb35940   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Mon Jun 09 11:16:58 2008 (484D496A)
8eb36000 8ebd5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:01:19 2008 (4893B1DF)
8ebd5000 8ebe2000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8ebe2000 8ebed000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8ebed000 8ebfc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8ec04000 8ec27000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)
8ec27000 8ec36000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ec36000 8ec4a000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8ec4a000 8ec5f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
8ec5f000 8ece8000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:02:27 2008 (47919273)
8ece8000 8ecf8000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)
8ecf8000 8ecf9380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8ecfa000 8ed04000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8ed04000 8ed11000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8ed11000 8ed45000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8ed45000 8ed56000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8ed56000 8ed5d000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8ed5d000 8ed64000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
8ed64000 8ed70000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8ed70000 8ed91000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8ed91000 8ed99000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8ed99000 8eda1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8eda1000 8edac000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
8edac000 8edba000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
8edba000 8edc3000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8edc3000 8edd9000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
8edd9000 8eded000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
8ee00000 8eff45c0   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Thu Jan 24 06:06:17 2008 (47987129)
8eff5000 8effe000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8f005000 8f037000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
8f037000 8f07f000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8f07f000 8f096000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8f096000 8f0ac000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47F6D426)
8f0ac000 8f0ba000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8f0ba000 8f0cd000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8f0cd000 8f0f4000   vmm      vmm.sys      Fri Oct 01 18:43:12 2004 (415DDD80)
8f0f4000 8f12d940   OEM13Vid OEM13Vid.sys Wed May 28 21:18:20 2008 (483E045C)
8f12e000 8f12fd00   OEM13Vfx OEM13Vfx.sys Mon Mar 05 05:45:03 2007 (45EBF4AF)
8f130000 8f16c000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
8f16c000 8f176000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8f176000 8f17c180   mferkdk  mferkdk.sys  Wed Nov 22 17:55:49 2006 (4564D575)
8f17d000 8f1d7000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
8f1d7000 8f1ee000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8f1ee000 8f1f2ec0   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Thu Jun 26 11:19:13 2008 (4863B371)
8f403000 8f419480   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Mon Jul 14 14:46:33 2008 (487B9F09)
8f433000 8f439380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8f442000 8f44f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8f44f000 8f45a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8f45a000 8f464000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8f464000 8f475000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:05 2008 (47918A29)
8f475000 8f47f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8f48e000 8f4a9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
8f4b1000 8f560000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
8f560000 8f570000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8f570000 8f59a000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 22:07:27 2008 (4832325F)
8f59a000 8f5a4000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8f5a4000 8f5b7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8f5b7000 8f5c0000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:29 2008 (4791910D)
95c00000 95e02000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
95e20000 95e29000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
95e40000 95e4e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
95e50000 95e9c000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
9c40b000 9c476000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
9c476000 9c48f000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
9c48f000 9c4a4000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9c4a4000 9c4c4000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918A8C)
9c4c4000 9c4e3000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
9c4e3000 9c51c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:05:40 2008 (48B4A864)
9c51c000 9c534000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
9c54c000 9c573800   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Wed Nov 22 17:53:25 2006 (4564D4E5)
9c574000 9c579400   npkcrypt npkcrypt.sys Sun Nov 19 19:40:26 2006 (4560F97A)
a0c07000 a0ce5000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
a0ce5000 a0cef000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
a0cef000 a0d0c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
a0d0c000 a0d1a020   mfeapfk  mfeapfk.sys  Wed Nov 22 17:54:19 2006 (4564D51B)
a0d1b000 a0d27000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
a0d27000 a0d36f00   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Wed Nov 22 17:55:05 2006 (4564D549)
a0d37000 a0d5e000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
a0d5e000 a0daa000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Aug 26 21:06:23 2008 (48B4A88F)
a0daa000 a0dc0000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
a0dc0000 a0dcf000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
a0dd5000 a0dde000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
a0dde000 a0dee000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
a0dee000 a0df6000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)

Unloaded modules:
9c57a000 9c5ba000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dcf000 a0dd5000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f423000 8f433000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f41a000 8f423000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f43a000 8f442000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f47f000 8f48e000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0c00000 a0c06000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0c00000 a0c06000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0c00000 a0c06000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0c00000 a0c06000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0c00000 a0c06000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f4a9000 8f4b1000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9c534000 9c54c000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a5f3000 8a600000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a400000 8a40b000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a325000 8a32f000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a32f000 8a340000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a340000 8a34b000   tunnel.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start    end        module name
8df3f000 8df4c080   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:27 2008 (47919057)
805b1000 805f7000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:32:48 2008 (47918B80)
8f037000 8f07f000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:00 2008 (4791912C)
8a3be000 8a3f5000   agv3bd21 agv3bd21.SYS Sun Jul 20 20:16:38 2008 (4883D566)
8f5b7000 8f5c0000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:29 2008 (4791910D)
8288a000 82892000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
82892000 828b0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
95e50000 95e9c000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
8f403000 8f419480   avgldx86 avgldx86.sys Mon Jul 14 14:46:33 2008 (487B9F09)
8f1ee000 8f1f2ec0   avgmfx86 avgmfx86.sys Thu Jun 26 11:19:13 2008 (4863B371)
80600000 8060a000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:32:45 2008 (47918B7D)
8de0b000 8df0d000   bcmwl6   bcmwl6.sys   Fri Oct 12 18:29:48 2007 (470FF55C)
8ed5d000 8ed64000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:10 2008 (47918F56)
80488000 80490000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Sat Jan 19 02:27:15 2008 (4791A653)
9c476000 9c48f000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:26 2008 (47918A7A)
95e40000 95e4e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
a0daa000 a0dc0000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:02 2008 (47918A62)
8dfc6000 8dfde000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:49:50 2008 (47918F7E)
804d1000 805b1000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:00:56 2008 (47BE5708)
8a5c9000 8a5ea000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:36 2008 (47918F70)
80490000 804d1000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:01 2008 (47918A61)
8df67000 8df6a780   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
807f4000 807f6900   compbatt compbatt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
8f442000 8f44f000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8a5ea000 8a5f3000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8f17d000 8f1d7000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
8f1d7000 8f1ee000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
8a5b8000 8a5c9000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:49:47 2008 (47918F7B)
829ac000 829d1000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:53:02 2008 (47919E4E)
8f44f000 8f45a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
8f464000 8f475000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:05 2008 (47918A29)
8f45a000 8f464000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8f475000 8f47f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:36:12 2008 (47918C4C)
8eb36000 8ebd5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:01:19 2008 (4893B1DF)
8a56d000 8a594000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:50:47 2008 (47918FB7)
828f5000 82905000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 00:34:27 2008 (47918BE3)
828c3000 828f5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:10 2008 (47918A6A)
8eff5000 8effe000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:27:57 2008 (47918A5D)
8a594000 8a5b8000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:27:09 2008 (47918A2D)
8a2f3000 8a30e000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:44 2008 (479190E0)
8dfde000 8dfe0500   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Jan 29 12:00:57 2008 (479F5BC9)
81e07000 81e3a000   hal      halmacpi.dll Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8a3ac000 8a3be000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:18:41 2007 (474CA5D1)
a0dde000 a0dee000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
8f433000 8f439380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:53:16 2008 (4791904C)
a0dd5000 a0dde000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
9c40b000 9c476000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
8df6b000 8df7e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:17 2008 (47918F5D)
82865000 8286c000   intelide intelide.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:42 2008 (47918F76)
8a356000 8a365000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:27:20 2008 (47918A38)
8df7e000 8df89000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
8040f000 80417000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:53 2008 (4791A769)
829d1000 829fb000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 00:49:21 2008 (47918F61)
8290e000 8297f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:41:20 2008 (47918D80)
8f560000 8f570000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8f48e000 8f4a9000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:30:35 2008 (47918AFB)
80417000 80477000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:29:43 2008 (4791A6E7)
a0d0c000 a0d1a020   mfeapfk  mfeapfk.sys  Wed Nov 22 17:54:19 2006 (4564D51B)
a0d27000 a0d36f00   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Wed Nov 22 17:55:05 2006 (4564D549)
9c54c000 9c573800   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Wed Nov 22 17:53:25 2006 (4564D4E5)
8f176000 8f17c180   mferkdk  mferkdk.sys  Wed Nov 22 17:55:49 2006 (4564D575)
8a30e000 8a319060   mfetdik  mfetdik.sys  Wed Nov 22 17:54:10 2006 (4564D512)
a0dc0000 a0dcf000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
8dfbb000 8dfc6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:14 2008 (47918F5A)
a0dee000 a0df6000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:16 2008 (47918F5C)
8287a000 8288a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:13 2008 (47918F59)
9c48f000 9c4a4000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:45 2008 (479190A5)
9c4a4000 9c4c4000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:44 2008 (47918A8C)
9c4c4000 9c4e3000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:28:33 2008 (47918A81)
9c4e3000 9c51c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:05:40 2008 (48B4A864)
9c51c000 9c534000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:28:35 2008 (47918A83)
828b0000 828ba000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:43 2008 (47918F77)
8eda1000 8edac000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:08 2008 (47918A68)
807c5000 807cd000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:51 2008 (47918B83)
82b71000 82b9f000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:44 2008 (47918FB4)
82b0c000 82b37000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:48:15 2008 (47918F1F)
8ecfa000 8ed04000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 00:32:55 2008 (47918B87)
8a55e000 8a56d000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:28:20 2008 (47918A74)
82a01000 82b0c000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:51 2008 (479190E7)
8dff5000 8e000000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:24 2008 (47919108)
8f59a000 8f5a4000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:40 2008 (479190DC)
8ec04000 8ec27000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:32 2008 (47919110)
8ed45000 8ed56000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:56:28 2008 (4791910C)
8f0ac000 8f0ba000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:55:45 2008 (479190E1)
8f005000 8f037000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:33 2008 (479190D5)
82b37000 82b71000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 00:56:19 2008 (47919103)
8edac000 8edba000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:28:09 2008 (47918A69)
9c574000 9c579400   npkcrypt npkcrypt.sys Sun Nov 19 19:40:26 2006 (4560F97A)
8f16c000 8f176000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
81e3a000 821f3000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Wed Sep 17 22:07:54 2008 (48D1B7FA)
8a40e000 8a51d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:28:54 2008 (47918A96)
8ed56000 8ed5d000   Null     Null.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:49:12 2008 (47918F58)
8e409000 8eb35940   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Mon Jun 09 11:16:58 2008 (484D496A)
8f570000 8f59a000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 22:07:27 2008 (4832325F)
828ba000 828c2580   o2media  o2media.sys  Mon Nov 14 00:28:33 2005 (43782081)
8f12e000 8f12fd00   OEM13Vfx OEM13Vfx.sys Mon Mar 05 05:45:03 2007 (45EBF4AF)
8f0f4000 8f12d940   OEM13Vid OEM13Vid.sys Wed May 28 21:18:20 2008 (483E045C)
8df2f000 8df3e200   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 00:53:33 2008 (4791905D)
8f096000 8f0ac000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:21:42 2008 (47F6D426)
80400000 8040f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:49:54 2008 (47918F82)
807cd000 807f4000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:32:57 2008 (47918B89)
8286c000 8287a000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:49:40 2008 (47918F74)
a0c07000 a0ce5000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
8297f000 829ac000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
80477000 80488000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:31:21 2008 (4791A749)
82905000 8290dde0   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Wed Jun 20 18:26:00 2007 (4679A978)
8edba000 8edc3000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
82be0000 82bf7000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ec27000 8ec36000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:33 2008 (47919111)
8ec36000 8ec4a000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:34 2008 (47919112)
8ec4a000 8ec5f000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:56:43 2008 (4791911B)
8f130000 8f16c000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:28:34 2008 (47918A82)
8ed91000 8ed99000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:08 2008 (47919224)
8ec5f000 8ece8000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:02:27 2008 (47919273)
8ed99000 8eda1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:01:09 2008 (47919225)
8f5a4000 8f5b7000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:03 2008 (479190B7)
8ee00000 8eff45c0   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Thu Jan 24 06:06:17 2008 (47987129)
8df0d000 8df2f000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Tue Jun 10 06:54:34 2008 (484E5D6A)
8079f000 807c5000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:49:44 2008 (47918F78)
8df4d000 8df67000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:32:56 2008 (47918B88)
a0ce5000 a0cef000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8edd9000 8eded000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:27 2008 (479190CF)
8a556000 8a55e000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:29:17 2007 (467B17DD)
8f4b1000 8f560000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:33:02 2007 (467B18BE)
80696000 80796000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Mar 05 19:32:57 2008 (47CF3BB9)
a0d5e000 a0daa000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Aug 26 21:06:23 2008 (48B4A88F)
a0d37000 a0d5e000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:29:14 2008 (47918AAA)
a0cef000 a0d0c000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:29:11 2008 (47918AA7)
82b9f000 82be0000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 00:49:49 2008 (47918F7D)
8ecf8000 8ecf9380   swenum   swenum.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:20 2008 (47918F60)
8df89000 8dfb8180   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Thu Apr 03 22:00:57 2008 (47F58BD9)
8dfef000 8dff4300   tbhsd    tbhsd.sys    Tue Feb 19 06:42:01 2008 (47BAC089)
8a20c000 8a2f3000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:00:17 2008 (4812C4F1)
a0d1b000 a0d27000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 00:56:07 2008 (479190F7)
8a31a000 8a325000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 00:57:10 2008 (47919136)
8edc3000 8edd9000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:58 2008 (479190EE)
8ece8000 8ecf8000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:01:06 2008 (47919222)
95e20000 95e29000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8a34b000 8a356000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:50 2008 (479190E6)
8ed04000 8ed11000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8f07f000 8f096000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:29 2008 (47919059)
8dfb9000 8dfba700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:17 2008 (4791904D)
8ebed000 8ebfc000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:21 2008 (47919051)
8ed11000 8ed45000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:53:40 2008 (47919064)
8a36e000 8a3ac000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 00:53:23 2008 (47919053)
8ebe2000 8ebed000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:53:20 2008 (47919050)
8ed64000 8ed70000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:52:06 2008 (47919006)
8ed70000 8ed91000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 00:52:10 2008 (4791900A)
8f0cd000 8f0f4000   vmm      vmm.sys      Fri Oct 01 18:43:12 2004 (415DDD80)
8dfe1000 8dfef000   VMNetSrv VMNetSrv.sys Mon Jun 14 21:18:09 2004 (40CE4E51)
8280c000 8281b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:49:51 2008 (47918F7F)
8281b000 82865000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:00 2008 (47918F88)
8a51d000 8a556000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:50:10 2008 (47918F92)
8f0ba000 8f0cd000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:31 2008 (4791910F)
8ebd5000 8ebe2000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 00:35:29 2008 (47918C21)
8060d000 80689000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:21 2008 (47919015)
80689000 80696000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:52:19 2008 (47919013)
95c00000 95e02000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
8a365000 8a36e000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 00:32:47 2008 (47918B7F)
80796000 8079f000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:08 2008 (47919044)

Unloaded modules:
9c57a000 9c5ba000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dcf000 a0dd5000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f423000 8f433000   HIDCLASS.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f41a000 8f423000   hidusb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f43a000 8f442000   mouhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f47f000 8f48e000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0c00000 a0c06000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0c00000 a0c06000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0c00000 a0c06000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0c00000 a0c06000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0dc0000 a0e00000   dump_wmimmc.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
a0c00000 a0c06000   npptNT2.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8f4a9000 8f4b1000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9c534000 9c54c000   parport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a5f3000 8a600000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a400000 8a40b000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a325000 8a32f000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a32f000 8a340000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
8a340000 8a34b000   tunnel.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 000001fe 000000ff 00000001 81e92508
0: kd> lmvm nt
start    end        module name
81e3a000 821f3000   nt         (pdb symbols)          a:\symbols\ntkrpamp.pdb\E3AF30C94A334570818A670674C7F9602\ntkrpamp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrpamp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: a:\symbols\ntkrnlpa.exe\48D1B7FA3b9000\ntkrnlpa.exe
    Image path: ntkrpamp.exe
    Image name: ntkrpamp.exe
    Timestamp:        Wed Sep 17 22:07:54 2008 (48D1B7FA)
    CheckSum:         00379F5D
    ImageSize:        003B9000
    File version:     6.0.6001.18145
    Product version:  6.0.6001.18145
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrpamp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrpamp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.18145
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.18145 (vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
```


----------



## zerkky (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

Oh, wow. I didn't know I will need to reformat! Thank you SO much for answering this hard solution and looking into with detail. It helped SO much.

I just want to ask though: I only have a Windows XP Pro SP2 disc at home. When we bought our laptops, everyone has Vista on it. My Vista disc is back at school so I guess I will have to wait to re-install it (I WOULD take XP just because I like it more, but everyone else has Vista on theirs so I will just suck it up). My question is, I'm 80% sure that the ONLY disc I received in the beginning of the school year was the re-install disc for Vista. When I reformat (or "re-install), will that disc contain all of the files I need to re-install my internet drivers, graphics card (it has a nvidia one), and everything else? Or, should I take it to my tech people at college and tell them to reformat my computer (BUT, knowing those people, they will ask a 1000 questions and take FOREVER to try and fix it..and end up never will because they aren't smart.)??


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Help With Weird Problem!!*

Hi - 

You will need a Vista DVD to re-format & re-install Vista. I see no evidence of a recovery partition on your hard drive. Vista will reformat the HDD for you prior to install. As for the drivers - not sure. If a "generic" Vista DVD was used by your University, you will need to get the drivers.

It is an easy process, though. Go to the Dell Support site and allow them to scan your system. A list of drivers will appear - download and install them. To save time, do this before you re-install. Download the drivers to a USB stick so you have them ready to go. I did this same procedure earlier today w/ an HP system. Worked flawlessly. Dell should have all of the drivers you need - including NVIDIA, Intel, etc.. My system has NVIDIA video, Intel wifi, Realtek Ethernet, etc... all were found on the HP support site. Here is the link - 

http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs

Any ? - just let me know.

Good Luck to you in college - FINISH IT, please. You will never regret it!

Happy New Year.

JC

.


----------



## zerkky (Dec 19, 2008)

The disk I got with this was just the generic Vista re-installation CD that is purple-ish in color (I think it's the SP2 one). So I'm pretty sure I need to get the drivers. Just one more thing before I do this: Will my network and everything else on this be ok?? I mean, I have a network drive inside My Computer that has my name and it stores files onto the network when I place them in there. Will this be automatically restored when I reformat?

This was the only thing I was unsure about. Just making sure my school network thing will be restored and nothing like that will mess up. ..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I show your system to be a Dell Vostro1510 running Vista SP1.

You will need to get the driver for your network adapter which is 

```
Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
```
Go to the Dell site while you are still up and running and download the drivers - or at least this one - to a USB or DVD. The 1st order of business after re-install is Internet connection. From there, go to the Dell site, allow it to scan your system and download the drivers it shows belongs to your system. 

If the DVD you mention is in fact a Dell recovery DVD, the drivers s/b on it. As for the "drive" for your network:


zerkky said:


> . . . I have a network drive inside My Computer that has my name and it stores files onto the network when I place them in there. . . .


I am unsure what you mean by this. Your sysinfo shows a single 250 GB hard drive - drive c: This entire drive will be re-formatted when the re-install occurs. ALL data on it will be wiped out. So if there is anything on it that you wish to save - back it up b/4 the re-install.

I also would keep an eye out for files such as these in the future - not sure what they are or what they contain. If you can - take a look at them b/4 re-install. 

```
2008-12-11 00:07:11  C:\Windows\system32\logagent.exe
2008-12-08 14:40:41  C:\MultiCracker_Addresses_GMS.txt
2008-12-06 19:15:34  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_191534_C74.txt
2008-12-06 19:15:34  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_191534_1E10.txt
2008-12-06 19:15:34  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_191534_1CD0.txt
2008-12-06 18:44:09  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_184409_DE4.txt
2008-12-06 18:44:09  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_184409_1F74.txt
2008-12-06 18:44:09  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_184409_1C90.txt
2008-12-06 18:44:09  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_184409_1860.txt
2008-12-06 18:44:09  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_184409_1420.txt
2008-12-06 18:44:08  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_184408_A8C.txt
2008-12-06 18:44:08  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_184408_A20.txt
2008-12-06 18:44:08  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_184408_1700.txt
2008-12-06 18:44:08  C:\Windows\system32\Log_20081206_184408_11DC.txt
```
 
Make sure after Vista re-install that you allow ALL Windows Updates and manufacturer's driver updates in, then activate Windows Defender (START | type *Win Def*, click on Tools, Microsoft SpyNet, check 2nd option - "Join w/ Advanced Membership" (no cost), click "Save" then begin full system scan.

Next install AVG 8 (you have it installed now) - Here is link - 
http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afe

If you have any other questions... just ask - there is no limit and certainly no scope as to the questions that you may ask. If I don't have answer(s), there are many others here that do.

I wish you the best at school, hope you do well and most important - FINISH!!! You will never regret having your degree. I can speak to that fact 1st hand.

Happy New Year!

JC

.


----------

